
Simple task manager for MacOS - marcperel
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/thought-train
======
stevekemp
Linking to a producthunt page, rather than your actual site, always feels like
spammy behaviour.

ProductHunt itself is bad enough, but linking to it here feels like you're
trying to get more votes there.

~~~
marcperel
Thanks Steve :)

------
marcperel
Ya'll after almost 1yr of personal use I went and released Thought Train into
the wild.

A 'task' app that sits in your menubar, and helps you remember what you've
been busy with!

